# The Last Night ( Vampire vs. Human RP )



## Sunkeye (Nov 6, 2008)

This is my first Roleplay on forums so please dont flame and at least point out mistakes.Comments and critique are well respected. Anyway, as you can see this is a vampire vs human roleplay. I know this seems like a really common type of roleplay, but I wanted to start nice and simple. As you should know, I guess we should follow the rules of this forum. Anyway, to the plot:
A young girl found a cold stone with a weird marking on it. It looked like a kanji symbol. As the girl touched the cold exterior, terror happened. The vampires awakened, and began to plot their revenge on the humans for slaying them.
My Character:
*Name:*Izumi
*Age:*18
*Appearence:*
*Species:*Vampire 
*Other:* Very secretive and can use fire and darkness. She has twinblades. She is also very affectionate and protectful of her close friends.
OOC://I Shall start when someone decides to join. I hope someone will T.T


----------

